# Which venue?



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I would like to gain more experience in the show ring so am going to use Stark as my model. 

I am not quite sure which venue would be better for Stark?

I have had a bunch of SV people tell me to show him at a SV show and then some tell me he would be better off at a CKC event... and vice versa with the CKC people. 

I want to learn both venues and have participate in 1 SV event with Zefra. 

There are a tone of shows around me for CKC but would have to wait for the SV until spring/summer.

Here's Stark:


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Oh - should mention, I am not looking to go home with any ribbons or such, just want to learn but want to show him in the right venue.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

The dog would be the most successful in SV or UKC but you would get more experience as a handler in UKC or AKC/CKC.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

There is a UKC club near me, so that is great! 

Thanks Lies.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

UKC is the best for new handlers! AKC/CKC is so much more serious, more for professional and experienced handlers. I know it's not about winning, but entry fees really add up so why enter a venue with a breed that needs a very experienced if not pro handler to succeed? Too frustrating. Try UKC. Usually they have day of entries so you don't have to decide weeks/months in advance.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Perfect! Thanks. I am excited to go and see what it's all about.


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi Liz

I* think that you and stark could do well in the ckc and ukc shows. I can't speak to the SV shows as neither Tracy or me have been at one. I think Stark is a solid male and depending on who else is in the ring and the judge would do really well. The grand river club(ukc) has a show coming up and there are number of ckc shows in your area.At a number of Ckc shows there are fun matches that are at the end of a show and are about $10 . These fun matches are a good learning experience for both dog and handler*


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks! I was thinking specifically of the Grand River Club actually... that is the group we got our TT with, and they were great.

I will definitely look into it and see if we can manage to head out. I think the fun matches would be very beneficial as well, may even do one with Zefra just to get my feet wet as well.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I would definitely do fun matches regardless of the venue! They are cheap and a good way to practice and get help from other people.


----------

